# I guess It was too good to be true



## Rage

I've been asked by a member of the Admin to tone it down in the Potpourri forum because people have been complaining about my post and I've been accused of chasing "valued" members away because they didn't like my opinions or the truth. 

I never been so insulted in my life to receive a PM that blamed me 
for doing wrong when this is supposed to be the bastion of freedom. If I can't be myself then I do not want to be any part of this board anymore. Instead of the admin telling the people who were complaining to like it or lump it, they tell me to tone it down.


I resign!


----------



## Chris Blount

As per Rage's request, his account has been deleted.


----------



## TimL

I am truly sorry to see this happen. While I probably would not agree with Rage on a lot of his viewpoints. The posts I have seen have not been outright offensive or deliberately hurtful..Though the administrators have the right to police members as well and I respect that..Best of Luck Rage and take care..

Tim L


----------



## Nick

None of us really believe Rage is going away. That's ok too. Just like Cong. Traficant, you can't shut him up. He'll be back, kittens, vampires, pedos and all.

Take care, buddy.


----------



## Geronimo

Awhile back Rage made an insightful post about countenance. I think lot of people thought some (but not all) of the topics presented and opinions were strange but what precipitated complaints was the use of insults towards other members who took issue with his viewpoints. I mean yes he is entitled to express his but respect for differeing viewpoints would be nice.


I enjoyed some of his posts. I really did and I sometimes agreed with him. I hope he stays around. Although I do not see the real point of resigning as a member but continuing to post under the same name. But we each entitled to take symbolic stands as we see fit.

For one thing I would miss his sense of humor if he did go away. It was there alongside everything else and I think it gave us all a chuckle from time to time. 


But I really think the issue is not the opinions themselvbes so much as ho the discussions progresses. But perhaps I am alone in feeling this way.


----------



## MarkA

Rage WAS your most valued member, or at least should have been. He brought truth to this board. He was a good reason to come here to read posts!

-Rage-, if you're out there - next time you have any cool new insights into our government (no matter if I agree with you or not), please email them to me or post them on my website (links below. Or in case I change that - [email protected] and members.truepath.com/tiggerfan )


----------



## markh

Get a grip, he's not going away. He PROMISED he was going to be posting less a while ago but it seems like he's posted more. He can't leave he needs the attention. 

And Mark, he's out there, way out there.


----------



## MarkA

It's just his posts are so funny I hope he really doesn't leave. Sure, some of it's insulting crud (like saying the NIV is the work of Satan), but some of it really makes you think. Sure, I don't believe most of it - but it's nice to read.


----------



## James_F

I'll see you around Rage. I have to keep tabs on you for the government.


----------



## James_F

Why all this hatred toward Rage? I don't agree with him, but he does stimulate discussion. Seems like this board is just going to turn into a Game Thread board...


----------



## TNGTony

If the problem was insulting other members, then I can see the reason for the hub-bub. But otherwise there is an "ignore" feature on the board I made use of for JUST such an occasion. 

Sorry to see this happen, but I will always give the benefit of the doubt to the group of people that I DONT have in my ignore list.

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA

LOL James


----------



## MarkA

"Why all this hatred toward Rage?"

Well Rage wasn't NEARLY as hated as I am (the reason I recent started posting at DBSForums again. No matter what actual intelligent comment I make - it gets ignored because of the hatred towards me), and I'm really a very nice guy. So I have to give him the benefit of doubt and trust he really is a nice guy, who is a little paranoid.


----------



## Guest

You aren't hated Mark. Neither is Rage


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Mark,

You ARE a nice guy. (Yes I did say that. And no I am not on Drugs.) 

Sometimes it seems you like to push our buttons. I am not sure you aware you do it but from our (or to be fair) from my prospective You are doing it.

Here at work today I got an email from another employee which upset me and a few other co workers who got it. So I called the employee to find out that what he wrote and what he meant were two different things. We all took this person the wrong way because of what he wrote, its funny, typed text has not voice but the way you read an email or post can put an entirely different tone or view on the message then what was intended.

With that being said there are some thing you do which I find annoying, for example the widescreen tv debate, it started off as a nice debate but quickly turned into Marks beliefs and how your answer was the only correct one. I respect your opinion but opinions are like noses everyone has one.  You may think or know in your mind that your right, and theres nothing wrong with that, you can try to better explain your position , but when you start posting the same thing again and again and again to drive home your feelings it gets to be annoying. Your posts are GOOD the first time, but get very annoying when you try to drive the point home again and again just to convert people to believe what you think is right.

Now over the past few days a lot of crap has gone on. (It always seems to happen this time of the year) We have had some members get upset at the actions of other users and write us to tell us they are leaving. We are sorry to see them go. 

Please understand we do not get paid to run this site, the site is operating due to the generality of some of our members, all the money goes to paying the bandwidth bills, as you can imagine serving over 4 million hits a month can get expensive. 

We run this site as we feel we can give everyone a home for some good DBS Talk, we have also had lots of luck with our Potpourri area, but unfortunately some of the topics have gotten out of hand. The problem is that for the most part none of the topics in any way violate any of our rules, most of the topics get some really good discussions, not everyone agrees, and thats a good thing in my book, of course some people act like idiots, but please remember the words of the Immortal Forrest Gump, "Stupid is as Stupid Does"

There is no need to call others names or start fights, my advice is skip to the next topic, or better yet put that user on your ignore list.

I am always asked how come I didn't edit a topic because of what some users said or did, I must be honest, I don't read every topic posted here. I do my best the moderate the areas I am the moderator for, some areas I rarely read at all. 

Also please understand that if there is a message that does need to be edited and you PM or email us about it, it may take us a while to get to it, there was something that happened the other night where one user called another user a name, the user PMed me to let me know, the message was fixed a few hours later and the user who PMed me was upset I did not correct the problem immediately for him, because he saw that my name is here as being online. Please understand that just because my name (or any other staff member) is shown as being online does not necessarily mean we are indeed here. I am famous for coming here doing an admin function and then turning off my screen and going to bed, this it shows me being online, other times there are certain automated tasks being done showing me online, while again I am not really here. If you send a message to me or any staff member and you do not get an immediate reply then chances are we are busy.

We do our best to keep DBStalk.COM a fun, informative family environment. We want everyone to enjoy each and every visit to our site. We put a lot of work into it to make it one of the best boards around. We would like it to stay that way.  

Again Mark, please take a step back and look at things, as you will see some things that you and others do may be meant in a good way but can easily be taken the wrong way.

You are a good guy, I hope you can just take a step back and take a look at thing and see why people may think certain things, remember when your at the bottom there is only one way to go, UP. I hope you help us into keeping DBStalk.COM a place where everyone can learn and enjoy.


----------



## James_F

But why make Rage feel like he's not wanted?


----------



## Geronimo

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *But why make Rage feel like he's not wanted? *


When I look at Rage's original post he says he was asked to "tone it down". Now maybe that made him feel unwanted only he can say. But that hardly constitutes throwing him out. It was criticism plain and simple.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Just for the record, Rage pm'ed and emailed us to edit other users posts because he did not like them. (I did not see the original posts so I don't know what was wrong in them) 

However when other members wrote us and asked us to edit some things Rage said, Rage got upset that we edited his posts to tone them down a notch. 

It is my understanding that Rage asked to be removed.

I hope this clarify's things a little better.


----------



## James_F

Agreed, but he felt like he needed to leave. I know Chris and the gang didn't throw him out, but he felt like he needed to leave.


----------



## Augie #70

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *"Why all this hatred toward Rage?" he really is a nice guy, who is a little paranoid. *


define "little" for me. 

I really tried to read his posts but I can only take soo much of his X-Files mentality. Don't worry, he'll be back.


----------



## MarkA

"when your at the bottom there is only one way to go, UP"

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm sorry about the widescreen TV bit. Maybe I did get a little carried away, but I just hate seeing the artistic imagination of the producers being ruined by the common man who just wants a filled screen.


----------



## Geronimo

Come on a guy who picks a name like Rage has to understand that the ferocity of his arguments turned some off. He used the" w" word to refer to a major religion. he called people stupid because they expressed a viewpoint dissimilar to his----but he could not take it when someone said "tone it down".

He will be back I think---and soon. And you know what most of us will welcome him if that changes. Go ahead an make posts like "The Coming Deception" but don't attack people for skepticism or having another viewpoint.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just for the record. Rage sent me his resignation. He wanted out so I showed him the door.


----------



## James_F

I don't think anyone blames the administrators (I sure don't). Some users here are way too sensitive. :thats:


----------



## Kevin

I know how it feels, Rage, I got blasted in the Movies forum once. Well, take care and I hope you decide to return!


----------



## MarkA

I definately know how it feels Rage. I too hope you return.


----------



## Richard King

> He will be back I think---and soon.


I agree with the above statement. He posts the things he does to get attention. Few *non consperacy* sites would allow the types of postings that he drops in here. That being the case, I think he will return, and in fact, even though I rarely agree with him, I would welcome him back. Some of his posts are actually fun to read, and besides, he provides a bit of diversity to the music game. 

Good luck Rage.


----------



## Guest

Chris,

Check your e-mail because there has been a misunderstanding.

For the record... I asked for one post to be edited and that was a FU post. Scott, for some reason didn't edit it, then Chris did it in the morning.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Rage I didn't edit it because I wasn't online. (Although the whos online may have said I was online)

Eaither my wife was online (She uses my notebook and she gets home a lot of time after I go to sleep and she likes to browse around (and DBStalk is my default homepage) , or my computer was doing an Admin function (such as a backup or reindex) or chances are I logged in earlier was was in an admin area on the site (such as the admin stats page) which automaticly reloads every 60 seconds.

When I saw your PM in the morning, the post was already edited, therefore I thought you PMed all the staff about it.

Its as simple as that.


----------



## Nick

My .02

It seems to me that both Mark and Rage have had considerable difficulty accepting 
differing opinions. In a free and open debate, that kind of limitation is bound to ignite 
the volatile fumes of legitimate argument.

My issue with some of Rage's recent posts was the increasingly distasteful and 
disgusting subject matter he seemed bent on rubbing our collective nose in. But 
I am able to separate "the sin from the sinner". As a mother can still love a son 
who commits murder, I can still value Rage as a person, even if I find much of his 
rantings to be distasteful and repetitious. I suggested his banishment, not only 
for my own sake, but for the health and integrity of this board, knowing there are 
many others who have less of a stomach for tripe than do I.


Nick :smoking:


----------



## James_F

Nick,

I think that was a .05 comment...


----------



## Steve Mehs

I know I don't have to post this and I may regret it but I'm the one who Pm'd Rage and this is the exact text.



> Please tone it down a bit in the Potpourri, people are starting to complain and we already lost a valued member because of you and we fear we may lose more. Thanks
> -Steve


I didn't mean that is a disrespectful manor and it was the truth

Yes we did lose a member because of him and I feel more could be lost. Rage has pushed so many buttons with so many people and some are just fed up. I had many PM conversations as of late with Rage, and all in all he is a nice guy, Rage responded to the above PM early this morning. Here's is what I was going to say back to him. Each and every member is valued here, you all help DBSTalk to be a fun and exciting place to read, participate in and work at. It kills me to see members leave, thats why I brought this up. Going back to what Scott said each person has their own way of perceiving things and maybe Rage took what I typed (not said) the wrong way, I don't know. I wasnt asking him to change just tone it down. Rage, I know you will be reading this and if you took my PM the wrong way, I am sorry. But I'm not sorry for bringing that up to you as something had to be said sooner or later.

Believe me, I had no intestions of having Rage leave, but thats what happened...


----------



## MarkA

I have received an email from Rage, and it sounds like he means he's not coming back. For the sake of his privacy, that is all I'll say.


----------



## Geronimo

Well we all hope he changes his mind Mark. Seriously. I agree with Steve that he should "tone it down" but there is still plenty of room to express yourself.


----------



## jrjcd

well, not "all " of us-i put this person on ignore after the story about the vampire boy, which was just sick....but i never asked for him to be removed...

on the other hand, i won't miss him from this board...i don't know rage at all, so i can't comment about him other than what he posted and i won't get into a discussion of the mindset of a conspiacist...but i won't miss his posts...


----------



## Karl Foster

I wish Rage the best. I wish he could quit dreaming up conspiracies and just enjoy life a little. There is a lot of goodness out there and he deserves his share. I believe that most people are good and kind, and that may be why he and I didn't see the world the same. 

I found him to be pretty offense to myself as a hard-working government employee and member of the National Guard. I quit responding to his threads a long time ago and quit reading them as well.


----------



## STXJim

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *
> If I can't be myself then I do not want to be any part of this board anymore.
> I resign! *


Then that means that you shall not post anything as a guest or borrow a friends computer to post something as a guest to spew your rhetoric.
If you do......................
Then..........
You are the hypocrite that everyone knows you to be.
Go somewhere else.
Good luck wherever that place might be. 
DBSTalk.........NO MORE!:grin: 
Bye-Bye...MF:wave:


----------



## MarkA

Sheesh, Rage was, is, an awesome guy who has some alternative political views. That's all


----------



## jrjcd

let's not get carried away, mark...


----------



## STXJim

Mark,
You just don't get it.
If Rage *resigned*; which he did...That means he quits DBSTalk...FOR GOOD.
If he still posts here as a guest....He is a hypocrite!
Look up 'hypocrite' in any dictionary of your choice.
Don't you understand what that means?
If he says that he doesn't want anything else to do with this Forum....................
Why in the hell is he still posting here??? 
:shrug:


----------



## MarkA

"If he still posts here as a guest....He is a hypocrite!"

Don't worry, he won't be. He's very hurt and feels unwelcome, so I think he's left for good.


----------



## jrjcd

well, it's all because steve was forced to send that PM by the rothchilds and the vanderbilts, with a little urging by the trilateral commision and the counsel of foriegn affairs under the direction of the rockefellers and the israeli government with funds supplied by the illuminati(which, btw, is secretly how this board is funded)....

(i know all this because eustace mullins sent me a telepathic message in my sleep last night...)


----------



## James_F

Well, you all are taking the fun out of this board. I hope you are happy!


----------



## Kevin

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Well, you all are taking the fun out of this board. I hope you are happy! *


I agree, Rage leaving is not the end of the world. Cheer up everyone.


----------



## jrjcd

yer right-vampire boys & bbqed kittens-the epitome' of fun 

gonna miss it...


----------



## James_F

No but this hatred toward someone. Who the hell cares what he writes? No one makes us read his crap. Its like a car crash. Everyone slows down to take a look. So you looked and didn't like what you saw. Move on. 

Look, I got into it with him on the Kitten thread, but missed the vampire thread because I was traveling on business. What makes you read this junk? I'm just saying you people need to move on. Chris and the gang have every right to censor the board for unfit material, but they didn't remove either thread. So this whole Rage posting material that offends people is bull. Let face it, he called people names and it caught up with him. This episode is not about kittens and vampires, its about respecting other. You people are just as bad as he was by taking this attitude.

Lets move on.


----------



## Geronimo

Thank you James.


----------



## Kevin

Well said!


----------



## Nick

Well said, James, but permit me to disagree...

It was more than _'slowing to look at a wreck'_, as you say. It was more like a 100-car pile-up, and we 
were all stuck behind it, forced to watch the blood and guts and hoping like hell that we don't get rear-ended.

For me, it was several things; the overwhelming volume of his multiple posts that dominated threads, his overly-
long, virtually unreadable posts, his answering his own posts, his inablility to tolerate the opinions of others, and 
in just a few cases, his poor judgement in posting topics that were patently offensive. If you think of a thread as a 
conversion, which it is, then you can clearly see that his behaviour was boorish, rude and ill-mannered.

But it was the distasteful topics to which I objected most, and that made me become genuinely concerned for this 
board and its future. He was so overwhelmingly rancorous and devisive that I could see where some members and 
potential members might decide to go elsewhere out of frustration and disgust.

Simply put, he was like a spoiled child at an adult party - always clamoring for attention and dominating the conver-
sation with constant demands. Not a good thing in a social setting among people of good will. It is ironic that in the 
end he couldn't tolerate the dissention he, himself, created.

So, and again, like the spoiled child he is, he took his ball and went home. But this game is not over by any means. 
As the dust settles on this little flap, our good visitors and lurkers will be more inclined to contribute and will help 
to make DBSTalk all the more interesting and relevant.

Nick :smoking:


----------



## James_F

I can't argue with what you said Nick. :righton:


----------



## JBKing

Well said as always, Nick!


----------



## jrjcd

james, that's your scariest avatar so far....


----------



## James_F

As someone else said, its that 666 thing that happened to me.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Hmm Bill Gates and 666.... Makes you think. 

He just needs horns.


----------



## Geronimo

Let's hope we all get alomg


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I keep calling Greyhound, but they have no trips scheduled to Nevele. I dont get it.


----------



## Geronimo

My travel agent looked at me like was odd-----imagine!


----------



## jrjcd

you must be mispronouncing it...that's all...lol


----------

